# Deestraum German shepherds?



## venenoindy (Jul 19, 2011)

Does anybody knows this breeder?, Im looking to get a puppy from this people and would like some feedback, have talk to them and seem very nice people but mainly I want to make sure this are responsible breeder thanks.



Deestraum German Shepherds, est. 1983


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

the sire of the litter is out of a dog Daphne (Andaka) here on the board owned..I would pm her or maybe she'll see this, as I'm sure she can give you the info your looking for..nice dogs by the way


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I own Jackpot's Brother -- Jagged Edge. Jag is a great dog with real potential as an obedience dog.

What is Denise's guarantee?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I like the name Jackpot-sorry totally off topic


----------



## venenoindy (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm going to meet them tomorrow and will will ask all the general questions but I decided that I will get a male, so will report how everything went and I think the price that I got the puppy is great.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Here is Jag.


----------



## venenoindy (Jul 19, 2011)

Jag is a great looking GSD!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Thank you. His sire was my dog, and Jag is much like him.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Did you get a puppy? We need pictures!


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm also curious if you got a puppy...and of pictures *grins*


----------

